# No bootable device insert boot disk and press any key



## bart91390 (6 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai tenté d'installer windows XP via bootcamp et j'ai dû me tromper à l'étape où il faut selectionner une partition FAT ou NFTS, j'ai selectionné "conserver le système de fichier tel quel". Me rendant compte de mon erreur, j'ai redémarré l'ordi après l'install et j'ai supprimer la partition boot camp et tout ce qu'elle contenait.
Cependant au redémarrage de mon macbook, je suis obligé de rester appuyé sur Alt, autrement le message suivant apparaît :
"No bootable device insert boot disk and press"

J'ai réparé les autorisations disque (c'était écrit dans un post similaire), mais ça le fait toujours au redémarrage.
Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## t-bo (6 Décembre 2009)

pas sur, mais essaye sous Mac OS, dans les "préférences système" -> démarrage -> séléctionne bien "Mac OS X sur Macintoch".

Une fois bootcamp & windows installé, il boot automatiquement sur Windows, donc faut remettre les préférences sur Mac OS X. Ca peut venir de là, même si t'as supprimé.


----------



## bart91390 (6 Décembre 2009)

Merci Thibo (mon homonyme ;-) ), j'ai cliqué sur macintosh HD.
Je suis en train d'utiliser carbon copy cloner pour cloner mon disque, je retente m'a chance après.
Quand j'installe Windows XP, je selectionne "format the partition using the FAT file system" ?


----------



## t-bo (6 Décembre 2009)

Bootcamp te le fait en FAT, mais une fois que tu redémarre pour lancer l'installation, on te proposera de conserver ce format FAT, en te disant que c'est pas le meilleur, et faudra que tu reformate en NTFS, il le propose.


----------



## bart91390 (6 Décembre 2009)

C'est bizarre parce que sur le site d'apple dans la partie Support, ils disent :
"FAT : meilleure compatibilité, permet la lecture et lécriture de fichiers sur le volume 
Windows à partir de Mac OS X. Cette option nest disponible que si la partition Win- 
dows créée à létape 2 présente un espace libre de 32 Go maximum."

Tiens, je te copie le lien d'assistance pour l'utilisation de Boot Camp :
Page 11 -> http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr_FR/Boot_Camp_installation-configuration.pdf


----------



## t-bo (6 Décembre 2009)

Oui bien sur, meilleure compatibilité, mais pas meilleure performance. Ils ne te disent pas l'avantage du NTFS  Bon nombre d'articles te l'expliqueront sur google.

Et là il n'y a pas d'interet à être en FAT, puisqu'avec bootcamp, quand tu sera sous Windows, tu ne te souciera pas de Mac ? A moins que tu veux continuer à écrire sur ta partition Mac en étant sous Windows. A ce moment là tu peux utilsier Macdrive de Mediafour, tout en étant en NTFS.


----------



## bart91390 (6 Décembre 2009)

Ah oui exact je m'étais embrouillé avec les termes, ils disent ça pour NFTS :

"NTFS : plus grande fiabilité et sécurité, mais ne permet pas denregistrer des fichiers 
sur le volume Windows à partir de Mac OS X."

Toi, tu tournes sous windows sur ton mac ?


----------



## t-bo (6 Décembre 2009)

Quand j'ai envie de jouer oui, sinon non evidemment


----------



## kenclark200 (22 Décembre 2009)

Salut tous!
J'ai utilisé aussi Bootcamp pour installer Win XP mais rien ne marchait (pas de pilotes USB, Ethernet, pas de WiFi,...) donc j'ai supprimé la partition Windows
A l'issue quand je démarre je dois aussi rester sur ALT appuyé, sinon j'ai ce message d'erreur "*No Bootable Device --- insert boot disk and press any key*"...


----------



## bart91390 (22 Décembre 2009)

kenclark200 a dit:


> Salut tous!
> J'ai utilisé aussi Bootcamp pour installer Win XP mais rien ne marchait (pas de pilotes USB, Ethernet, pas de WiFi,...) donc j'ai supprimé la partition Windows
> A l'issue quand je démarre je dois aussi rester sur ALT appuyé, sinon j'ai ce message d'erreur "*No Bootable Device --- insert boot disk and press any key*"...



Hello kenclark200,

J'avais le meme probleme que toi mais c'est bon j'ai reussi à le resoudre.
Alors recrée ta partition windows (prend 32Go c'est mieux et plus confortable). Ensuite pour installer les pilotes, tu demarres ton mac sous windows (avec alt) et là tu inseres ton cd de leopard. Soit il se lance tout seul, soit tu va dans poste de travail et tu le lances. Cette manip va te permettre d'installer le wifi, la webcam, etc...
Concernant le demarrage, demarre ton ordi sous mac puis dans "preferences systeme" tu clique sur "demarrage", là il te demande de cliquer sur le systeme a utiliser au demarrage...
Tiens moi au courant...


----------



## kenclark200 (25 Décembre 2009)

Salut
Merci pour les conseils, je n'ai pas pu les mettre en application car ça n'arrive pas à installer windows déjà. Toujours un message d'erreur. Je vais devoir effacer la partition et recommencer, en espérant ne pas avoir encore de message d'erreur de disque comme il me dit. Je l'ai formaté en gardant le système de fichier tel quel (au lieu de FAT ou NTFS). Ai-je bien fait ??


----------



## bart91390 (26 Décembre 2009)

kenclark200 a dit:


> Salut
> Merci pour les conseils, je n'ai pas pu les mettre en application car ça n'arrive pas à installer windows déjà. Toujours un message d'erreur. Je vais devoir effacer la partition et recommencer, en espérant ne pas avoir encore de message d'erreur de disque comme il me dit. Je l'ai formaté en gardant le système de fichier tel quel (au lieu de FAT ou NTFS). Ai-je bien fait ??



Ahhhh zut t'aurais pas dû installer en laissant le système de fichiers tel quel. Il faut prendre la partition FAT (quand tu tombes sur l'écran bleu d'installation), c'est peut-être pour ça que tu as toujours un message d'erreur.
Tu as déjà vu ce tuto : http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr_FR/Boot_Camp_installation-configuration.pdf. Regarde page 11, moi j'ai sélectionné le deuxième (FAT en rapide) et ça marche très bien.


----------



## djdioz (1 Septembre 2011)

bonjour,
j'ai exactement le même message d'erreur mais quand je reste appuyer sur la touche "alt" pour changer de partition de démarrage ça ne fonctionne pas ...

pouvez vous m'aider ?


----------



## edd72 (1 Septembre 2011)

djdioz a dit:


> bonjour,
> j'ai exactement le même message d'erreur mais quand je reste appuyer sur la touche "alt" pour changer de partition de démarrage ça ne fonctionne pas ...
> 
> pouvez vous m'aider ?




?  ?


----------



## Eiby (8 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 
je dois avoir le même problème que les discutions précédentes, à savoir que j'ai voulu installer Windows en partition partagée et qu'au démarrage, j'ai le message suivant : "No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key". La technique du Alt à l'air de fonctionner pour vous; le problème et que j'ai un iMac et que mon clavier est sans fil, et n'a pas l'air de répondre de ses actes au démarrage .. 

Auriez vous une aide à m'apporter ?


----------



## kawaman (9 Septembre 2011)

As tu essayé de mettre le cd de win et de redémarrer ton Imac en appuyant sur alt ?

Cdt


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2012)

Eiby a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> je dois avoir le même problème que les discutions précédentes, à savoir que j'ai voulu installer Windows en partition partagée et qu'au démarrage, j'ai le message suivant : "No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key". La technique du Alt à l'air de fonctionner pour vous; le problème et que j'ai un iMac et que mon clavier est sans fil, et n'a pas l'air de répondre de ses actes au démarrage ..
> 
> Auriez vous une aide à m'apporter ?



Il est fortement conseillé d'avoir un clavier et une souris filaire dans ce cas ...


----------

